# Huron Blackheart



## ChaosSpaceMarineGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

As many times as I have played my CSM, I have never given any thought to using Huron Blackheart. Sometime, I will be proxy playing him to see how I like him. My question(s) is/are, what doother players think of him? Is he worth the points (more for fun)? Does he have a specific role?


----------



## BrotherArcadius (Jan 3, 2011)

Huron Blackheart was the Chapter Master of the Astral Claws, a renegade Space Marine chapter which gained notoriety as the piratical Red Corsairs. He was also the ruler of the planet Badab Primaris,Huron is armed with a Power Axe and the Tyrant's Claw; a monstrous bionic Power Fist with a built in heavy flamer. He is also accompanied by a semi-intelligent creature of unknown nature, which he calls his Hamadrya. The creature never helps its master directly but instead acts as a familiar, allowing Huron access to certain psychic powers.

He has rules in the CSM 4th edition Codex.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

BrotherArcadius said:


> Huron Blackheart was the Chapter Master of the Astral Claws, a renegade Space Marine chapter which gained notoriety as the piratical Red Corsairs. He was also the ruler of the planet Badab Primaris,Huron is armed with a Power Axe and the Tyrant's Claw; a monstrous bionic Power Fist with a built in heavy flamer. He is also accompanied by a semi-intelligent creature of unknown nature, which he calls his Hamadrya. The creature never helps its master directly but instead acts as a familiar, allowing Huron access to certain psychic powers.
> 
> He has rules in the CSM 4th edition Codex.


*Facepalm*

He asked for tactics, not a background check.

I have never used Huron, but have seen him used a few times, he is oft. underestimated I find, but he has good versatility.


----------



## ChaosSpaceMarineGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

:laugh: Yeah, plz, no background info. I have the book at my disposal. Just looking for opinions with him in game.


----------



## Windhammer (May 19, 2010)

He can be pretty good in an assault with his psychic power and a heavy flamer to soften up an enemy before the charge. Additionally, you can choose if you want power weapon or power fist attacks which is nice for dealing with a variety of enemies (no bonus attacks though for the pw cause no pistol).

The biggest downside to him is that you can get kharn for 5 points cheaper and have a close combat monster instead.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Warptime also works on his heavy flamer.


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

Warptime is his only good part, other than that for his points trick out a DP there are also so many better hqs for his points being special charachters in other armies. Only thing hes comparable to is other standard non special HQ units around his point range imo.


----------



## ChaosSpaceMarineGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

.Kevin. said:


> Warptime is his only good part, other than that for his points trick out a DP there are also so many better hqs for his points being special charachters in other armies. Only thing hes comparable to is other standard non special HQ units around his point range imo.


See that's the thing. I have pretty much used every other Hq choice (excluding Lucius). As far as points go a DP w/MoN, WT, and wings is 175 and cannot be insta-killed.


----------



## ChaosSpaceMarineGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

Huron doesn't strike at Int 1 does he? It wouldn't make sense if he did.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Sadly he does, but you can choose each combat to use his Power Fist OR his Power Weapon WITH re-rolls to hit and wound. I haven't used him yet either, but he seems perfectly good. I would say if your uncomfortable with Kharn killing his own guys in combat, use Huron instead.

Also, I highly recommend Lucius the Eternal. Use him in an assault Noise Marine squad out of a LR for a monster of an assault turn


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

ChaosSpaceMarineGuy said:


> See that's the thing. I have pretty much used every other Hq choice (excluding Lucius). As far as points go a DP w/MoN, WT, and wings is 175 and cannot be insta-killed.


See in the chaos dex alone hes obsolete I'd take a DP anyday even if hes not special I honestly like Typhus ALOT.

If you go out of the box lets say a space marine codex, and you go to fight and you take huron and they bring a Pedro Kantor I'm pretty sure I'd be more satisfied with a Pedro Kantor.


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

Huron seems inneficcient to me. The only things that set him apart from a Chaos lord are the heavy flamer (which is good but keeps him from getting a combi-melta, and also wastes his his BS) and the Warptime power. Which is also nice, but given his low volume of attacks doesn't really help much and can be denied by psychic defense. 

That, and he will die to a stray power fist. Maybe if he had some army-wide or leadership power to match his fluff, but as it is...


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Sephyr said:


> That, and he will die to a stray power fist


By that logic, there's no point in taking most ANY hq, cause most of them will die to a stray PF. Thats why you make sure your shiny HQ WONT get sniped by a pf BEFORE you march him into combat


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

I have a friend that uses Huron & has had great success... that being said I'm not sure the success was from Huron or the fact that he's running 6 oblits, a vindicator, 2 squads of zerkers & a melta CSM Squad all meched up in 1700 points...


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Why take Huron when you could take Kharn?


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Orochi said:


> Why take Huron when you could take Kharn?


Sometimes Kharn's ability to kill his own guys bugs me.... :wink:


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

I just find it funny that in the latest Imperial Armour Book, as a chapter master he has termie armour, but after he gets wounded and escapes to the Maelstrom all of a sudden he uses power armour instead? Looks like he lost something more than just his domain from the Badab War,,,,


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

He lost his pride. :shok:

But yeah. sticking to OP, Huron is generally a versatile Chaos lord but isnt really worth his points when Kharn, a Dp, or even a regular Lord with wings and Bloodfeeder can do much better.


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

Prob went with power armor due to Chaos being limited to it's armory acess Power Armor was easier for them to work with .


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

Dawnstar said:


> By that logic, there's no point in taking most ANY hq, cause most of them will die to a stray PF. Thats why you make sure your shiny HQ WONT get sniped by a pf BEFORE you march him into combat


True enough, but when you have a cheaper option that comes with EW, it does Huron's fragility in perspective. Especially given that he is not as killy as Kharn, not the hordebuster Typhus is and doesn't have the fun psy-spamming options of Ahriman, you can't really count on him to kill enough to make the counter-attack survivable. 

And how do you avoid the ubiquitous PF sargeant or Thunder Hammer termi, by the way? Not being wry, I just really want to know.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Sephyr said:


> And how do you avoid the ubiquitous PF sargeant or Thunder Hammer termi, by the way? Not being wry, I just really want to know.


Simple. Just be sure by the time it comes to the Power Fist striking, the entire squad is already dead :laugh:

Seriously though, I take Kharn almost every game. He dosn't have EW, and is T4 to boot. Ever since I have used him, he has NEVER been ID'd because he ALWAYS rides in either a rhino or a land raider with Berzerkers for support, and Kharn with Berzerkers marching out of a land raider to crush whatever is in their way is not a nasty sight.

Pretty much it goes like this, my 160pt HQ can be killed by S8 weapons. Now, I'm going to be in combat most of the time (ideally), so I need to be aware of what has a PF, what has a Thunder Hammer, and pick my combats as such.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Orochi said:


> Why take Huron when you could take Kharn?


because this person wants to take Huron, not Kharn the lametrayer.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Ever thought of being a judge on Xfactor Stella we need someone to scare simon scowl.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

aboytervigon said:


> Ever thought of being a judge on Xfactor Stella we need someone to scare simon scowl.


I wouldn't be able to stay on long, I'd be wishing half the singers harm.
but it is true isn't it, if someone asks about Huron they are probably not asking about Kharn.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

I agree Stella. If someone is asking what Huron plays like, they are not looking for "Use Kharn instead" as a response.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Dawnstar said:


> I agree Stella. If someone is asking what Huron plays like, they are not looking for "Use Kharn instead" as a response.


Except you were just doing that...*Facepalm*


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I didn't say 'Use Kharn'.

I asked the OP why would he use Huron when he could use Kharn instead.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

No, I was explaining, as asked, how to avoid the stray PF in a Marine squad using Kharn as an example


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Personally I like him, you get a great model and a versatile unit. I'm trying him out with some Noise Marines, using the heavy flamer and powerweapon to supplement their attacks, with the powerfist as backup in case of dreads and tanks.

That said, as with all Warptime users, you need to remember to roll at the right time.


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

Sephyr said:


> And how do you avoid the ubiquitous PF sargeant or Thunder Hammer termi, by the way? Not being wry, I just really want to know.


This is assaulting 101 kids:

IC + squad charge a unit. First model you move is a member of the squad & they pin into the PF weilding model; next you move the IC into contact with ANY other model in the unit you are charging; now move the rest of the unit. The PF can only attack units it is in base contact with - unless it is not in base with anything & then it can attack any unit in base with a model from its own unit within 2". Because the PF model is engaged in B2B with a member of the generic CSM / zerker / what-have-you squad they are not permitted to choose the IC as a target. You then hope to put enough wounds onto the squad to kill that PF before your character is forced into B2B with it due to pile-in moves.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

ChaosSpaceMarineGuy said:


> As many times as I have played my CSM, I have never given any thought to using Huron Blackheart. Sometime, I will be proxy playing him to see how I like him. My question(s) is/are, what doother players think of him? Is he worth the points (more for fun)? Does he have a specific role?


I described him in perfect, scathing detail but now I cannot find the thread.

In short you pay top dollar for a chaos lord with:
Warptime(neat)
A power weapon(Mandatory IC basic weapon imho)
A power fist(WOOOOAH why what who)
A heavy flamer(instead of a combi-flamer for cheaper)
And a goofy pirate attitude(This is worth like twenty points.)

So tell me when was the last time you made a chaos lord with both a power weapon and fist, thus ensuring he'll never get the full use of either? Also when was the last time you found yourself saying "Man I wish my chaos lord could have had a resuable flamer for twice the cost!"

Huron Blackheart is a chaos lord who got a medal for participating. He brings no synergy to the battleforce, is slow without vehicles to bus him around, and isn't that great in combat(In a single round against a tac marine squad he'll get pasted by the powerfist). Without immunity to instant death he's a huge liability, and with no other things to do besides cast warptime on himself he's pretty much useless.


----------



## ChaosSpaceMarineGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

I plan on using Huron and Kharne in the same list in a friendly game.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

ChaosSpaceMarineGuy said:


> I plan on using Huron and Kharne in the same list in a friendly game.


You have to yell "Time to plunder me booty!" every time you get into combat with Huron, otherwise you've wasted twenty points.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

LordWaffles said:


> You have to yell "Time to plunder me booty!" every time you get into combat with Huron, otherwise you've wasted twenty points.


Quote of the month?


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Orochi said:


> Quote of the month?


Unless you're at work. Then they call it sexually harrassment.


----------



## Vaifal (Jan 7, 2012)

I also need help regarding the Huron Blackheart HQ choice, I am recieving it from my older brother soon for my new chaos legion seems as necrons aren't working well for me, even in their new Codex, any decent-ish army list just to start me out, no vehicles if possible I prefer a full on foot army, it would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

ive found him to be good, works best in a squad of generic CSMs, NMs, or Bezerkers.

Generic CSMs: unfortunately still need an IoCG to stick around but given that you can buy a melta gun and a PF champ means that you have a good dual role squad that can tank hunt or kill other troop squads. - also huron can utilize his PW and strike 1st against most things and still have a PF to back him up.

NMs: these go around and hunt MeQ units. having a Doom Siren + PW NM champ allows huron to decide after the decimation of the squad if he should use his PF or PW, he also means that the squad is not afraid of MCs/walkers as much. and the squad is fearless so they wont run away.

Bezerkers: adding huron just means that you can take a PW champ instead or still use a PF just for extra "security".

----

now by no means is he really competitive but for fun games hes a blast to use every once and a while.


----------

